# Golden Tile's and my dog is still alive...



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, so me sis n law, and my dog head out Sat. evening to try for some swordfish at elbow with no luck,again (I fig if I just keep trying Ill get one before I die), caught three sharks about 5' and on the third one my dog is standing on front part of the cuddy and falls in the water right next to the shark, she was freaking out and could barley keep her head above water so I immediately stick the pole in the holder and reach out for her and she starts getting wrapped up in the four tangled power pro lines the shark tangled together, I was about 2 seconds away from jumping in the water and getting her but she finally got close enough I could grab her collar and pull her out, thank god I love her like a child. Next morning did a little prospecting on some spots and pulled up two beautiful Golden Tile's which I have never caught before so was pretty excited, was pressed for time so hit a few more spots on the way in and got a couple decent scamp and snowies. Gets pretty tiring reeling up in 600 ft of water so ill be back with a crew ready to do some crankin next time, man those Tile's have some good tasting white meat!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you got your dog back! Good job on the fish to.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish and I'm glad your dog came home OK. What is your setup on swords? Baits, rigging, depths, location (and why you picked it), etc.... PM me if you want. We'll get you one next trip


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Always wondered what happened to "Spuds" when he finally gave up the party life


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive been fishing the Elbow area starting in about the 800' mark to where the drop off comes up, its about as far as I feel comfortable running out in a 22ft single engine boat. Ive heard its about the closest decent spot to have a chance of getting one, I know my chances are more limited not being about to get out to areas around the spur or steps where most people catch them but I stay positive and determind Ill eventually be at the right place at the right time. I found some good squid about 16" from a Korean market in FWB, rigging through the tail and hook in the head on a triple swivel and LP lights. I can usually get a 4 rod spread staggered with balloons in good weather. Ill usually put out a couple squid baits and a couple baitfish like small mingo or porgy. Ive tried the area about 8 times and believe Ive had a few sword bites but no hook ups, lots of sharks caught.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey man I'm in a similar situation with my boat and not running too far out of my comfort zone but I do similar type fishing and would love to knock a sword off my bucket list. If you ever need a partner to tag along or wanna do a buddy boat for a trip just let me know. It's always more comforting knowing there's another boat with you within a few miles in case things go south.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Am I just cleaning them wrong or are those tile fish incredibly bony? Lots of small bones that drive me nuts


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Spuds is a shark retriever.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice fish and nice pup to I plan on getting one just like him here soon


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great dogs, never had a dog that has been so attached its owners...


----------

